# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify Satan

## Tomenable

Classify Satan please (and Jesus as well):

http://www.patheos.com/blogs/religio...and-satan.html

*Satan:*





*Jesus:*

----------


## Maleth

They both look European anything from Nordic to Central with a hint of Southern (As hollywood fantasies dictate). According to the myths Satan was the most beautiful angel (Lucifer = Luce = Light) above all other angels. I am not sure what his arguments with god were about and why he was kicked out of heaven (according to the myths). I have a feeling its something to do with lust. Somehow he was connected to the likes of the greek god Pan (with later depictions) who was a shepherd with lustful tendencies, but not deemed as a bad persona in Greek mythology. At least Historical Jesus I would presume should look much more near middle eastern then anything else because he lived in the land of Canaan, but that will not work with hollywood and so called 'western' perception. I think Satan never lived on Earth accept in spirit (according to the myths).....Oh these story tellers!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Angela

I don't understand the relevance of a morph of the Hollywood depictions of these figures. All that reveals is their prejudices. 

This is the reconstruction of a skull from the Palestine of Jesus' time. He doesn't look like the morph in any way, shape, or form. It doesn't mean Jesus would have looked like this, of course.





Lucifer was indeed supposed to be the most beautiful of the angels. According to Milton in Paradise Lost, his sin, like Adam's original sin, was pride. Milton has him say, "Better to reign in hell, than serve in heaven."

http://www.paradiselost.org/5-sum-short.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradise_Lost

The most beautiful Jesus, according to my taste, and with some chance of being accurate at least in a general sense:




He looks a bit like Michelangelo's Jesus, who was based on a young Jew from the Roman ghetto of the time:


Mel Gibson knew what he was doing, even if he had to use prosthetics and dye to get the look he was after...

----------


## davef

I would expect him to look Levantine unlike the nordic depictions of him you'd find pretty much everywhere :).

----------


## Angela

We humanize our gods to make them more relatable. That can play havoc with verisimilitude.

The Virgin of Guadalupe:



Gibson could have gone for a more Levantine look for Jesus, but I think he used works like Michelangelo's, which was, as I said, a portrait of a young Jewish man of that time. Whether Jews in Palestine fifteen hundred years earlier looked like that is an open question.

I do think Gibson tried very hard to get all the historical details right. Of course, his subsequent melt down cast its pall on on what is, imo, a very good film but for the over-emphasis on the torture. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Aif1qEB_JU

----------


## John Doe

> He looks a bit like Michelangelo's Jesus, who was based on a young Jew from the Roman ghetto of the time:


Is that so? Wow, interesting!

----------


## Sile

For people who believe in only one God ................where does satan fit in ?

----------


## Angela

It's a Mendelssohn or Spinoza type, I think:




Not a Ben Bernanke type:

----------


## Maleth

> I don't understand the relevance of a morph of the Hollywood depictions of these figures. All that reveals is their prejudices. 
> 
> This is the reconstruction of a skull from the Palestine of Jesus' time. He doesn't look like the morph in any way, shape, or form. It doesn't mean Jesus would have looked like this, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucifer was indeed supposed to be the most beautiful of the angels. According to Milton in Paradise Lost, his sin, like Adam's original sin, was pride. Milton has him say, "Better to reign in hell, than serve in heaven."
> ...


Indeed, even the fact the movie was all in Aramaic....its showed its commitment to get closest to the truth.

----------


## Yetos

The shroud of Torino, 
or as the old name was ιερον Μανδυλιον της Εδεσσης. (holy 'subarium of Edessa (urfa))

authentic or not?

----------


## Angela

> The shroud of Torino, 
> or as the old name was ιερον Μανδυλιον της Εδεσσης. (holy 'subarium of Edessa (urfa))
> 
> authentic or not?


Well, the last testing said no, because the dating of the threads was to the medieval era. However, the shroud was mended often, so those who want to believe in it say that you'd need to test bigger pieces.

What no scientist has been able to explain, however, is how the image was transferred to the cloth.

This is a really good documentary on the shroud and how these people "lifted" a 3D image from it. They haven't convinced me the shroud is real, but they've convinced me this is the face of the man who was in it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMCOyFjeycg

Has a rather "The Passion of the Christ" look about it, no?





Gibson almost totally changed the look of the actor playing Jesus. I barely recognized him in other movies. Of course, in addition to dyed hair and brown contacts, he totally rebuilt his nose, and added a beard, which lengthened his face, I think.

----------


## davef

Alright, we've already classified Satan, now in the spirit of the hilarious Mycenaean thread, we must now classify the Minotaur!

----------


## davef

I have his (minotaur's) gedmatch results, pm me and I'll send them to you

----------


## Yetos

Well
Minotaur?

SURELY HE IS NOT REPTILIAN

----------


## Angela

That looks a lot like a Texas Longhorn to me. Therefore, we now have proof of massive migration from America to Greece in pre-history. :)

----------


## davef

> That looks a lot like a Texas Longhorn to me. Therefore, we now have proof of massive migration from America to Greece in pre-history. :)


:)!!!!
Yes the greeks are a lost Native American tribe or they learned mathematics, science, philosophy, art, and politics from their Northern European colonial American superiors who flew their jet engine powered caravans to Europe for whatever reason and coincidentally landed in Greece. The Minotaur arose from a cruel experiment to see if a woman can reproduce with one of their bulls; and thanks to Billy the Kid's (PhD) brilliant re-engineering of the woman subject's genome (and his "estimated IQ" of "260") the experiment was a great success...

----------


## kyrani99

> For people who believe in only one God ................where does satan fit in ?


I think it is wrong to think of any opponent or equal to God. 
What I have found, from some discussions with several evil people and my observation of many, many evil people (owing to my activist activities having got their backs up) I found that there is what one might call the evil spirit. This appears to be a single entity but it is made up of a collective. 

In an effort to explain I will say this. From a profound enlightenment experience I realized a spiritual dimension and my true self as a spiritual, conscious being. I also saw that others are also the embodiments of conscious being as well. But I not all conscious beings have the same qualities. Some are dark. In fact I saw some that were sheer black. These black spiritual beings were all evil in that they gain pleasure from seeing the pain and suffering of others. They are united as a result of having forfeited their autonomy. They sort of belonged to a mindset that was corrupted and which had a hatred of God and Justice. 


From my experiences dealing with evil people, I have seen that the evil spirit has no real power and looks to exploit the power of those whom it seeks to destroy by deceiving them and through this deception to attempt to use their own power against them.

----------

